# Breeder Frustration.



## lovelyemptiness (Aug 10, 2014)

UGH. So as far as I know there is one even close to legitimate breeder in Raleigh which is frustrating in and of itself. I wanted to get myself one actual breeder rat as opposed to the byb and the rescue and the pet store rat I have now. (byb i didnt know was a byb, just hadn't educated myself enough I guess, and the pet store rat was almost sold as snake food and was the last in his category. Anyway, so I'm looking into double trouble rattery, trying to see if they have a litter available, and she says they do and they would be available sept. 5th. I asked her if I could come get one and other such things and never hear back, 2 weeks later i ask if everythings ok, and let her know I'm still interested, she says hes still available, and i can come get her sunday, I tell her sunday wont work as im trying to pick up a DCN before I pick him up and its not due to arrive till monday(mostly so he can have his 2 week quarintine in an actual cage as opposed to a hamster cage, but she didnt inquire why I wanted to wait to have a dcn, she didnt ask about my previous rat ownership, or current, or anything) , I hear nothing back and today I realize she's blocked me on facebook?

All I want is to find one well bred rat without having to drive 50+miles. 
I would also really APPRECIATE people getting back to me in general. Like geez please don't waste my time a few days is fine but 2 weeks?


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Yea pur local rat rescue is like that. On august 27th they said they would hold a cage thwy were giving away for me I emailed them twice asking when I can come get it...still haven't heared back. Maybe you can get a friend to email them and see about getting the rat? Kind of a bait and switch I know but...its an option...


----------



## lovelyemptiness (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess so, my roomate would probably be the best option, but its so aggravating. I dont even know if shes actually a good breeder and not just some scammer, because shes so nonresponsive to anything.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Do an intense inspection on the rat check for lumps bumps scratches and do the rat telephone thing to listen to them breath. Ask what the health garantee is on the rats and get that in writing.


----------



## lovelyemptiness (Aug 10, 2014)

I mean as far as their breeding policy, i want to know that they came from a good lineage and that they are genuinely being bred for temperament and health first and foremost. besides whenever I pick up an animal it seems to be fine, everyone i bring home tho has new cage sniffles for 2 weeks, and one of them has had an uri.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm sure you would be able to ask. Even if its your roommate who is getting the rat I doubt they would have an issue with you asking. Reputable breeders should never hesitate to answere.


----------

